# Kalender einbauen



## Xclipse (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

habe folgendes vor und bin etwas rat(d)los!? :bae: 

In meinem JInternalFrame möchte ich ein Feld haben in dem man Datum eingeben kann
oder per auswahl einen Kalender aufruft und das Datum auswählen kann.

Dazu habe ich jcalendar-1.3.2.jar vom www.toedter.com im Classpath vom Eclipse 3.2.2
eingetragen und kann JCalendar starten.

Doch leider weiss ich nicht wie ich es in meiner Anwendung einbauen muss.

Habe mal versucht in einem JComboBox ein Objekt vom JCalendar zu erzeugen aber es wird
nicht angezeigt.

Doku's habe ich genügend aber ich weiss nicht wo ich genau ansetzten muss!  :bahnhof: 

Wie muss ich genau vorgehen? z.B. Soll/muss/kann ich JComboBox nehmen und ein JTextfield
einbauen oder nur JTextField oder .... ????  :?: 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## SlaterB (12. Okt 2007)

gibts denn kein Beispielprogramm in Dokus?..


nach
http://www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/api/com/toedter/calendar/JCalendar.html
ist es ein JPanel, also füge es mal einfach so in ein JFrame oder ein anderes JPanel ein


----------



## Xclipse (12. Okt 2007)

Hi SlaterB,

danke für deinen Hinweis.

Das ist ja mein Problem.

1. Leider finde ich keine konkrete Beispiele.

2. Den Kalender kann ich schon in meinem JInternalFrame einfügen, aber dann ist es immer
sichtbar. Ich möchte es aber so haben, das ich in einem Feld das Datum eingeben kann oder
über einen Button, Icon etc. den Kalender aufrufen.

Da der Kalender unterhalb von diesem Eingabefeld erscheinen soll habe ich an einem JComboBox gedacht.
Und genau hier weiß ich nicht wie ich ansetzten muss.

Ist JComboBox überhaupt das richtige??


```
public class EingabeFormular extends JInternalFrame {

private JCalendar kalender;
.
.
.
    private JComboBox getBelegDatum_F() {
        if (belegDatum_F == null) {
            belegDatum_F = new JComboBox();

            kalender = new JCalendar();
            belegDatum_F.add(kalender);

        }
        return belegDatum_F;
    }
.
.
.
      gBagPanel_North.add(getBelegDatum_F(), gBC_getBelegDatum_F);
.
.
.
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (12. Okt 2007)

dein Problem hat also null komma weniger als nichts mit JCalendar zu tun?

genausogut könntest du doch fragen, wie man JLabel x, JPanel y oder Bild z irgendwo verstecken und nur bei Bedarf anzeigen lassen kann,

ich jedenfalls kann dazu nix genaues sagen,
erstelle vielleicht ein neues Topic ohne Kalender zu erwähnen..

(vielleicht hast du aber doch einen Blick auf spezielle Kalendar-Komponenten, ist halt alles sehr undeutlich von dir,
da ich JCalendar nicht kenne wüßte ich auch dann nicht weiter, also auf den nächsten warten  )


----------



## Xclipse (12. Okt 2007)

Hääääääääää,  ???:L 

ich habe doch vom Anfang an geschrieben, dass der Kalender an sich geht aber ich nicht
weiß wie ich es in einem JComboBox o.ä einbauen kann bzw. welche lösungen es gibt!!!

Wenn das nicht deutlich genug ist!!!?????

Ausser dem was soll ich in einem neuen Topic schreiben ohne mein eigentliches Problem zu erwähnen, "Hansa wird Meister" oder was ?? :bae:  :wink:

und das trotz 14. Platz und dazu noch auf dem absteigenden Ast!!!!!!!


----------



## SlaterB (12. Okt 2007)

zum 'von Anfang an geschrieben' kann man verschiedene Meinungen haben

ich habe es jedenfalls aus
> und kann JCalendar starten. 
> Doch leider weiss ich nicht wie ich es in meiner Anwendung einbauen muss. 

nicht rausgelesen, aber das ist ja egal

> Ausserdem was soll ich in einem neuen Topic schreiben ohne mein eigentliches Problem zu erwähnen

wie gesagt, scheint es mir bei dir evtl nur darum zu gehen 'irgendwas' 'irgendwann' einzublenden,
kannst also genausogut fragen, wie man
new JLabel("Und Meister werden sie doch");
ein-/ ausblendet 

aber das ist nur meine Interpretation deines Problems, wenn's um was anderes geht, dann mach wie du denkst


----------



## Kaladial (12. Okt 2007)

ok da slater ja anscheinend mal wieder n bissel schlechte laune hat versuch ich dir ma weiter zu helfen... 

also du kannst den kalender darstellen? 

und wenn du in dem dargestellten kalenter etwas anklickst kommt das auch als ergebnis z.b. auf der console richtig an?

dein problem: du willst das in ne combobox knallen und weist nicht wie?

(also ich geh mal von 3 mal ja aus wenn nicht schreib mir drunter was davon nicht geht)

also wenn du den kalender anzeigen kannst dann packste den ja sicher auf irgend nen jpanel oder so... 
und wenn du nicht willst das der ständig da ist blend ihn doch einfach aus (panel.setvisible(false)) und erst wenn du z.b. in dein textfeld gehst blend ihn wieder ein... 

und naja ich würd das ganze ohne combobox machen ... 

mfg Kala


----------



## Xclipse (12. Okt 2007)

Kaladial hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da slater ja anscheinend mal wieder n bissel schlechte laune hat ....



Ja das sehe ich auch so! aber gut!!!



> (also ich geh mal von 3 mal ja aus wenn nicht schreib mir drunter was davon nicht geht)



1. Ja.

2. Da ich erstmal erreichen möchte das der Kalender im Popupfenster vom JComboBox überhaupt
angezeigt wird, kann ich leider die 2. Frage nicht beantworten! Ist aber in diesem Fall erst mal egal.

3. Ja.

Ich dachte man kann in einem JComboBox evtl. Panel einsetzen, was aber wohl so nicht geht.

Werde es testen und mich wieder melden.

Danke für deine hilfe Kaladial.


----------



## Xclipse (19. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

hatte vergessen eine Rückmeldung zu geben. Sorry!

Die Lösung meines Problems war bzw. ist ganz einfach. Wenn man(n) es weiß!  :wink: 

A:
1. Die Datei jcalendar-1.3.2.jar in den Classpath einfügen.
2. Die Datei in den Classpath vom Projekt einbinden.
3. JDateChooser datum = new JDateChooser();
    datum.setDate(new Date());
    xyz.add(datum);
4. In Eclipse <Source/Orgenize import>.

B:
1. Die Datei jcalendar-1.3.2.jar entpacken und die Source-Dateien in das entsprechende Package importieren.
2. In der Datei JDateChooser die Zeile "/com/toedter/calendar/images/JDateChooserIcon.gif"); anpassen.
3. JDateChooser datum = new JDateChooser();
    datum.setDate(new Date());
    xyz.add(datum);
4. In Eclipse <Source/Orgenize import>.

So hat es bei mir funktioniert!


----------

